# Fuji Instax film coming out super dark - problem???



## BunnyCharmer

I've been shooting Fuji Instax Mini Instant Film on my Diana F+ with an instant back and it's coming out super dark. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. Some of the pix are lighter but there seems to be no rhyme or reason. I'm doing double exposure on most of them, playing with it so I can see the results right away since I'm new at this and not sure what works and what doesn't. I love the pictures I'm getting, but wish they were lighter. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!

p.s. I just checked and it's 800 speed...sure that will probably make a difference...


----------



## compur

It would help if you mentioned what you are shooting and under what lighting conditions. 

For example, "I am trying to shoot a black cat in a coal bin at night with available light", etc.


----------



## limr

Agreed. More information is needed. Also post some examples if you can.

What are the settings on the Diana? How adjustable are they? Have you shot Instax film before and it was fine, but now there's a problem? Or is this the first time you're trying the instant back and this is what you're getting?


----------



## gsgary

compur said:


> It would help if you mentioned what you are shooting and under what lighting conditions.
> 
> For example, "I am trying to shoot a black cat in a coal bin at night with available light", etc.



F22 and 1/500 iso100 should work perfect


----------



## vintagesnaps

I have a Diana but not an instant film back; I have one of the Polaroid 300 cameras that uses the mini Instax film and that camera is basically auto. I know the Diana doesn't have too many different settings, have you tried shooting the same subject/scene with each different setting when using the instant film? 

I looked on their site and saw mention of letting the film 'set' after an exposure but I'm not sure if it referred to doing that with double exposures - maybe you need to wait a minute before the second exposure?? I know with the Polaroid 300 camera I only have to wait long enough for the flash to recharge and refire but I'm doing standard single exposures. 

I've found with the plastic/bakelite cameras I get better pictures in a decent amount of sunlight, I don't think they are so good in low light.


----------



## BunnyCharmer

Thanks so much for all the replies!! To answer: The Diana F+ is pretty straightforward. There are only "day" and "night" settings with "cloudy, sunny, partially cloudy, and pinhole" for your other choices. It was a partially cloudy day so that's the setting I chose. I think I might have also tried sunny when the pix were coming out dark. And I did use "day" - LOL! I was taking pictures in a meadow and most were coming out way too dark, but a couple came out lighter. That's why I didn't understand what I was doing wrong. If all of them had come out the same it would have made more sense. I'm not sure I waited between double exposures, though. Maybe that had something to do with it. In fact, thinking about it, the pix I've done with double exposure that turned out better WERE taken at longer intervals. The others were taken within seconds...hmmm, I'll have to test that deliberately and see. I did not (but wish I did) take consecutive shots with different settings. Can give that a try, too. 

Thanks again for all the help!!!


----------



## gsgary

BunnyCharmer said:


> Thanks so much for all the replies!! To answer: The Diana F+ is pretty straightforward. There are only "day" and "night" settings with "cloudy, sunny, partially cloudy, and pinhole" for your other choices. It was a partially cloudy day so that's the setting I chose. I think I might have also tried sunny when the pix were coming out dark. And I did use "day" - LOL! I was taking pictures in a meadow and most were coming out way too dark, but a couple came out lighter. That's why I didn't understand what I was doing wrong. If all of them had come out the same it would have made more sense. I'm not sure I waited between double exposures, though. Maybe that had something to do with it. In fact, thinking about it, the pix I've done with double exposure that turned out better WERE taken at longer intervals. The others were taken within seconds...hmmm, I'll have to test that deliberately and see. I did not (but wish I did) take consecutive shots with different settings. Can give that a try, too.
> 
> Thanks again for all the help!!!



This film is not cheap, personally i would throw this camera away and get something more reliable and better quality


----------

